# New adventures?



## lizflowers42 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year! I officially opened my business, set up an online store, and did my first craft fair in 2014. 

I had lots of requests to make liquid soap and liquid laundry soap. I've only made powdered laundry soap and have done the recipe to make it liquid, but it's goopy texture. I'm planning on giving liquid soap a try this year. What is on your 2015 bucket list?


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 1, 2015)

I also would like to try liquid soap, and body butters.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ohhh butters! That's a good one!


----------



## Dahila (Jan 1, 2015)

sophisticated swirls, possibly three colors or more. Butters; done, lotions; done, sugar scrub done.  toner done.  Bread baked )


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats on your business, Liz!  I am happy for you 

I finally made a liquid dish soap last weekend (using Susie's CP recipe), which I had been wanting to do for a long time.  I still have lots of KOH so now that the ice is broken I'll have to branch out more.  Also, I bought a couple different kinds of preservatives when I visited a soap supply store this fall, so doors have opened to lotions, too.  And I'm still a cp soap fiend, so my biggest challenge will be finding the time for it all!


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 2, 2015)

I want to perfect a sugar scrub recipe, but first gotta buy a new scale that measures in smaller increments.  It took me a long time to give in to the idea of using preservatives....

Want to come up with more body butter recipes.  The one I tried so far has gotten me hooked.  To say nothing of these 6 dozen jars I've bought!

Would also like to work on a shaving soap.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 2, 2015)

Congratulations Liz!
I'm in a process of trying to make LS. But that's about it for this year.
I have to try and graduate from University first while also trying to apply for another course  (I'm nuts :shh


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 2, 2015)

This new year I'm having a Veruca Salt episode. On my CP list: Salt Bars, more veggie bars, a facial bar, shampoo bars, alcohol bars and a bunch of different design ideas. 

I also want to try out HP and LS. 

I'm still working on my bath bomb and lotion recipes. Soap and bath bomb cupcakes are on my list... I received a set of piping tips for Christmas but have never piped frosting before so that will be a big learning experience. I thought I wanted to tweak my lip balm recipe, but the recent spat of frigid air has me loving it as-is. 

It's going to be a fun year!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks all! Hubby crunched the numbers and I came out ahead by $130! I was so ecstatic to be ahead and not way behind! Now I just need to find more shows.


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, now that you mention it, I need to do that, too, Liz.  The last local one was OK, but need more!


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 4, 2015)

I just realized I left out one of the most important things.  Maybe because I think of it as a desperate search rather than a new adventure?  BB has discontinued my best-ever Christmas seller f.o.:  Hollyberry!  So I am looking for a replacement, dupe or something.  So far I've just been reading, and I emailed one guy who duplicates scents.  BB will make it- IF I buy 10 pounds!  How long would it take my lil business to use 10 pounds of a fragrance!?  If it were Lebermuth I'd trust the fragrance would last 10 years.  BB I'm not so sure about!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 4, 2015)

Check with Jennifer from bescented.com, she will do it if you have an ounce.


----------

